# Creepy ass stalker story.



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 7, 2012)

I have no idea if this has been posted before, but:

vgperson is vgperson in japanese, [Help!] The Girl I Like Won't Respond to My Emails (´

Wat.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)

I only sent her 600 emails in 3 days!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 7, 2012)

At the end of each page, there's links to the next part of the story. It gets SO much more creepy/awkward/fucking hysterical.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm on the third page now. This shit is GOLDEN!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 7, 2012)

*#OP* 
I&#8217;M CALLING HER NOW 

*#OP* 
SHE&#8217;S ON 

*#2ch* 
RUN FOR YOUR LIFE, DENKO!!


 I lost my shit at that response.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)

*#OP*
Im not that self-absorbed (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)
Im really worried Maybe its since Denko carved out my heart that Im being fooled into thinking I love A-ko?

Of course, its also possible I could love two people
As long as they respond to my emails, I mean.
But how should I ask her? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

*#2ch*
Do you like anal?

*#OP*
Y-Yikes
What would happen if I asked a girl that?
I dont think I want to ask that at all (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

*#2ch*
You wont know until you try!
Gotta live and learn!

*#OP*
Well, I sent Do you like anal? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

Not only this incredibly long, it's TERRIBLY awkward and I feel awkward reading it


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> Not only this incredibly long, it's TERRIBLY awkward and I feel awkward reading it


It is the perfect 50/50 mix of hilarious and absolutely fucking terrifying.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

Also, HOLY FUCK WHO KEEPS USING THAT SAME DAMN EMOTICON?!

Seriously, it's fucking weird and annoying to see that stupid pig face


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 7, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> It is the perfect 50/50 mix of hilarious and absolutely fucking terrifying.



PRECISELY how I felt reading it. It's worth it trust me


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)

*(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)*


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

I hate you.

so.

much.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> I hate you.
> 
> so.
> 
> much.



Hey, guys, this MFB guy says he hates me so much!

How could he hate me though? Is he testing me?

I'm so confused! (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 7, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Hey, guys, this MFB guy says he hates me so much!
> 
> How could he hate me though? Is he testing me?
> 
> I'm so confused! (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)





I can't take it. My sides hurt. So. Much.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Hey, guys, this MFB guy says he hates me so much!
> 
> How could he hate me though? Is he testing me?
> 
> I'm so confused! (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)



Please don't email or call me anymore.
I'm sorry but I'm just really scared.
If there's been a misunderstanding then I apologize.
This is my last post, please don't PM me or reply again.



Spoiler



(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm dying.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Murmel (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck, I was about to go to sleep, then I opened the link 

"I spent about ten hours talking with Denko&#8217;s mother"

Damn, he should go out with Denko's mother instead.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 7, 2012)

"Hahaha, talk about an unfair deal! 
FF13 gives you more freedom than that!"

ha.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

Gotta say, worst fucking ending ever. Such a let down.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 7, 2012)

*(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)*


That is all.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> Gotta say, worst fucking ending ever. Such a let down.


Agreed.

And I also agree with what was said about that people like that actually do exist, so even if it was a troll it's pretty fucking sad.


----------



## imlikemike (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't tell if this dude is for real or not, but either way that damn pig face is forever scarred in my brain as a terrifying stalker tag.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 7, 2012)

> Back then, I thought, &#8220;Why does this girl not have the wings an angel should have?&#8221;
> *I suppose you must have left them in your mother&#8217;s stomach&#8230; *




This is the funniest and saddest thing I have ever read.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 7, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> "Hahaha, talk about an unfair deal!
> FF13 gives you more freedom than that!"
> 
> ha.


I d hard and then had to explain to my friend that hasn't played it, just why it was hilarious.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 7, 2012)

Xaios said:


>



^That is perfect. 

But seriously, what the holy fuck did I just read? And that turn it took at the end.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy shit, this was absolutely fucking hilarious. Thank you, ths was one of the funniest things I've read in a long time.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't tell if that emoticon is supposed to be a dog or a pig


----------



## Xaios (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy shit, fucking gold/10 cannot stop laughing this is amazing


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 7, 2012)

Xaios said:


>



LMFAO!!!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 7, 2012)

I am SO happy my best friend showed me this. Provided SO much entertainment. Full credit to her for this. XD


----------



## kamello (Jul 7, 2012)

#OP 
Subject: To Denko 

Thinking on it now, our meeting was a cherry blossom blooming in high school. 
And now, its spring again just the same. 

Before I met you, Denko, I felt like I was in a cold winter. 
But in the spring, you put a bud in my heart that would bloom into a great flower. 
Its been so long since we were in high school together, but my feelings are just the same as they were that spring. 

Youve helped me when I was bullied, havent you, Denko? 
Back then, I thought, Why does this girl not have the wings an angel should have? 
I suppose you must have left them in your mothers stomach 

Even when we met eyes, I didnt have the courage. 
And we could never talk to each other. 
But now, Im different! 
Denko, I know you may not want to marry me yet, but please, go out with me! 

Well? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 

#2ch 
SOUNDS GOOD TO ME 

#2ch 
Perfection. 
Nothing can be done to improve it. 





epic.


















and classy....


----------



## sahaal (Jul 8, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha I'm not a woman


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

sahaal said:


> Hahahahahahaha I'm not a woman


That's an oddly specific denial.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 8, 2012)

Xaios said:


>


 OMFG this killed me xD. +rep haha


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 8, 2012)

> #OP
> Um, I was suddenly dropped to level 0, so I couldnt start it myself. Sorry.
> Also, theres a scary middle-schooler in front of the dojo, so I stopped practicing my Kyokushin karate (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)
> Now, about Denkos boyfriend





> *theres a scary middle-schooler in front of the dojo, so I stopped practicing my Kyokushin karate*





> *theres a scary middle-schooler in front of the dojo*





> *theres a scary middle-schooler*


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 8, 2012)

Starting on page 5


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 8, 2012)

> #2ch
> [Help!] Im Not Sure Where My Girlfriends Hole Is



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2012)

#2ch 
Better email Denko to make sure. 

xD can't stop laughing!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone else have a sudden urge for a Teriyaki burger?


----------



## JStraitiff (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright i cant read anymore of this. The blue is hard on the eyes. I stopped after he said "Should i bring a vibrator?"

The thing that bothers me is that i know of so many people who could fit this guy.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 8, 2012)

brb sending my girlfriend 600 emails (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


EDIT:
#2ch 
OP, girls love sweet things too. 
So once you&#8217;ve got your hamsters packed into a box, sprinkle the hamsters with about 10 kg of sugar until they&#8217;re hidden. 
1. Girl opens box and can see nothing but sugar. 
2. Hamster leaps out from sugar. 
3. Girl is surprised! But hamsters are cute. Heart! 
4. OP is so clever. Love! Heart. 

Got it? Get to it, OP!


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2012)

On page 4..... Shit this is fucking Crazy....

#OP 
Denkos body felt so warm (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 
It might have just been the best moment of my life. I dont think Im going to wash these clothes, so I dont forget. 
Denko was surprised too, and let out a really loud shriek and ran, but I wasnt going to have that again! 
I grabbed her arm so she couldnt run. Because I wanted to hear her true feelings (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 

So creepy.......


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 8, 2012)

I am sure the next installments will include,"I snuck into her bedroom when she was sleeping, and stole her used underwear. God, they smell so good. I am wearing them right now. Should I e-mail her and tell her? Will she think this is romantic?" 

...and 

"How could she do this to me? Kissing another guy in the park. I thought we were going to be together forever. I feel so used. I did not think she was such a whore. She was my little flower. My heart is broken. I will never forgive her. She will regret this, deeply. She will suffer." 

News Headline: "Man Caught in Girl's Bed Wearing Her Skin as a Suit"


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 8, 2012)

Reading this made me laugh harder than I have in years.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 8, 2012)

Guise, I looked at a girl for the first time.
Then she wanted me to pay 30,000 yen per minute....

See avatar for emoticon
<-------


----------



## theo (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm on page 2.. this is great.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 8, 2012)

she loves me. she loves me not. she loves me. she loves me not. she loves me.


OH FUCK IT'S THE COPS!!!

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Fiction (Jul 8, 2012)

When He wanted to bring her a picture of a small animal as a present, a little pee came out.

and;

#OP 
What do you guys do when you fight with your girlfriends? 
I&#8217;d like to know for reference&#8230; (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 

#2ch 
Have you tried waiting in front of her house? 
Make sure to hide so no one sees you. 

#OP 
Of course I thought about doing that


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2012)

#OP 
I CAN MAKE SPAGHETTI (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 

OH GOD I'VE LOST IT XD


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 8, 2012)

vgperson is vgperson in japanese, [Help!] I Can't Contact My Girlfriend (´ It continues here. 

EDIT: and here http://vgperson.tumblr.com/post/21629161362/help-the-girl-im-dating-isnt-my-girlfriend-anymore


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 8, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> vgperson is vgperson in japanese, [Help!] I Can't Contact My Girlfriend (´ It continues here.
> 
> EDIT: and here vgperson is vgperson in japanese, [Help!] The Girl I'm Dating Isn't My Girlfriend Anymore (´



There's links at the end of each page for the next part. 5 parts in total


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 8, 2012)

Xaios said:


>




After reading that thing, scrolling down to see this made me fucking lose it


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 8, 2012)

I read that the ending was disappointing so I didn't read page 5 all the way through. I about pooped myself when I read that A-Ko had sex with this guy.  Craziness...pure craziness.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't believe the A-ko chick banged the OP! 

350000 yen is a lot for a one night stand though.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm crying with laughter. I'm so happy I started this thread!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2012)

That was fucking weird, very anti-climatic though. -_-


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 8, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> I can't believe the A-ko chick banged the OP!
> 
> 350000 yen is a lot for a one night stand though.


A-ko is a bitch to admire.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't make friends well. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 8, 2012)

I read page one and feel bad for him. phhahaha thank god people like that exist and are well documented so I know what not to do. I only call 30 times a day.


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2012)

Should I feel bad if this is how my mind works? Like not to that extent of creepyness... But almost there xD


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 8, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I read page one and feel bad for him. phhahaha thank god people like that exist and are well documented so I know what not to do. I only call 30 times a day.




Guise stop bullying me. I don't wanna get angry. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 8, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Guise stop bullying me. I don't wanna get angry. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)



This guy is committing.

So how're Denko and A-ko?

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 8, 2012)

ghstofperdition,

why haven't you replied yet? It's been 14 minutes.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 9, 2012)

I do not get how he cannot be a troll. The only type of girl I can think of that wouldn't get up with the police and file a restraining order very quickly is one that does not want the police in her own business. 

On the other hand, I cannot see how a troll would stop posting, as it was just getting more and more awesome.

At the end he graduated from mere stalking to sexual harassment. I am guessing the random post stoppage resulted from him getting arrested, if this is real. 



This is up there with Gothic King Cobra for being funny though. He interpreted every thing the girl said as being that she is playing hard to get or her being shy. 

"You scare the hell out of me!" 
"She is just shy and cannot admit her feelings for me."

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 


Are you guys copying this pig emoticon, or are you actually typing it out? If you are typing it, how do get the weird characters involved.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 9, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> A-ko is a bitch to admire.


Gettin DAT PERSONAL ATM!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

SammyKillChambers said:


> ghstofperdition,
> 
> why haven't you replied yet? It's been 14 minutes.
> 
> (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)




I was looking at Denko through the bushes. I was going to ask if this smelt like chloroform to her, but her mom saw me and I fled.

Guise, I just wanna give her this great perfume-scented rag. Girls like that kind of stuff, right? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## butterschnapps (Jul 9, 2012)

*(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)*

I am rolling so hardddd


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Hey don't laugh, I really love her. I remember when we first met and in passing our eyes connected for a second. It really was love at first sight for the both of us. 

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 9, 2012)

SO how do you type the character? and that should be added to the emot on this site.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 9, 2012)

Wait what



random wesite said:


> Okay, so it has come to my attention that a girl nicknamed Denko has been stalked by an anonymous guy in Japan, and all we know of him is OP. This story was shrouded in obscurity for a long time until recently it became popular. Many memes and fads, etc. have spawned from this story and there is one question that everybody is asking; is it real?
> Im posting to say that, unless my experiences were completely coincidental, yes, the story is real. Now, Im not sure if this is pure coincidence, but I really hope it is. As a child attending Elementary school, I was picked up by my father and driven to my brothers high school to pick him up as well. On many occasions I spotted a kid attending there who always moped around, and looked as if he were about to cry. I felt a sort of pity for him, so one day I went up to him and engaged in conversation. He creeped me out, so I was hesitant. I asked him if he was okay and if he needed any help. He told me that he was being bullied for being quiet and timid, and because his parents were abusive. Something struck me odd about him, and that was whenever one certain girl walked along, he stared at her in awe. She was a small, black haired girl, and was very much Asian. She was an immigrant from Japan and was going to move back to Japan after the school year. I know this because I told him my observation, and he informed me of her. He told me that he was in love, and that the girl was the only one for him. Her name was Io Hanako, but she preferred to be called Denko. So, after the school year I heard that she moved back to Japan. I never saw the boy again, and I assume that he somehow managed to go to Japan as well.
> Unless all of this is completely coincidental, I believe that the story is very true.
> Thank you for reading.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

^ That's not true, I would never kill/rape my beloved Denko. I would kill for her, and die for her. I would eat razor blades and watch re-runs of The View for her.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 9, 2012)

My favorite part of this entire saga:




> #OP
> She followed it up with &#8220;Don&#8217;t email me anymore.&#8221;
> What&#8217;s this? And here I thought I knew her feelings&#8230;
> 
> ...





I lost it at "fickle heart of a woman."


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 9, 2012)

*#2ch* 
Oh, you&#8217;re such a romantic. I tip my hat to you, sir. 
You&#8217;re like the Japanese Shakespeare, you are. 
Girls fall head over heels for romantic types, so good luck! 

PHAHAHAHA


----------



## Winspear (Jul 9, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=(´･...w&biw=1920&bih=936&sei=ty_7T7y9KonB0QX6qr35DQ

Only in Japan.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm shocked and amazed that not once has anyone said this:

STILL A BETTER LOVE STORY THAN TWILIGHT.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 9, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=(´･...w&biw=1920&bih=936&sei=ty_7T7y9KonB0QX6qr35DQ
> 
> Only in Japan.



We're still no closer to figuring out what the hell it's supposed to be. My money is still on pig, but at this point, I don't know what's real.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 9, 2012)

"I guess I won't need this vibrator...."


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 9, 2012)

lol! "(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) &#8592; This is starting to piss me off. "


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a guinea pig, or a hamster. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

I want to know if this is real. And I want to know now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a symbol of my undying love for my beloved Denko! 

I want to make a mask that looks like it so that way I can surprise her with my heavily-scented rag that I drew hearts on. It will be our bonding rag and my kiss of love will wake her safely in my basement.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Xaios (Jul 9, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> It's a symbol of my undying love for my beloved Denko!
> 
> I want to make a mask that looks like it so that way I can surprise her with my heavily-scented rag that I drew hearts on. It will be our bonding rag and my kiss of love will wake her safely in my basement.
> 
> (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)



"Denko, honey, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

^
I would never hurt her. She just seems so stressed out, that I wanna help her sleep and forget her worries a bit. I love her so much.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Genome (Jul 9, 2012)

Xaios said:


> "Denko, honey, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## matt397 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> It's a guinea pig, or a hamster. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


I thought it was a Koala bear


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 9, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=(´･...w&biw=1920&bih=936&sei=ty_7T7y9KonB0QX6qr35DQ
> 
> Only in Japan.


did any one else get a crab smoking on page 4?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 9, 2012)

In honour of this epic tale.....



 (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing!

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 9, 2012)

I really have no clue how to handle three-dimensional women. 

Its so easy to confess in games, but so hard in three dimensions 
Now I know that all too well (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 9, 2012)

Who else totally fucking lost it when he said he had sex with A-Ko?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 9, 2012)

anthonyferguson said:


> Wait what


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 9, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Who else totally fucking lost it when he said he had sex with A-Ko?



creepy self absorbed sociopath dude with an evil girl that will do anything for money. seems to go hand and hand to me. He freaking gave her the equivalent of $4500 usd for sex. just plain awful!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 9, 2012)

^Especially when I keep in mind that I'm totally sane and can have sex for the simple price of about $1.00 per time


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 9, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^Especially when I keep in mind that I'm totally sane and can have sex for the simple price of about $1.00 per time


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^Especially when I keep in mind that I'm totally sane and can have sex for the simple price of about $1.00 per time



That buys a day's access of porn right?


----------



## techjsteele (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe that guy should have been introduced to this girl:

*




*



They would have made the perfect couple!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 9, 2012)

You can't have 2 stalkers. Its no fun if no one is scared


----------



## techjsteele (Jul 9, 2012)

flint757 said:


> You can't have 2 stalkers. Its no fun if no one is scared



 Oh, I'm sure one of them would be scared. The interesting part would be which one would be scared....


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 9, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> That buys a day's access of porn right?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 10, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> That buys a day's access of porn right?


You can buy porn?

That's the silliest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 10, 2012)

flint757 said:


> You can't have 2 stalkers. Its no fun if no one is scared


Watching them getting frustrated that they both spend all their time waiting in the bushes outside the other persons house would be preeeeetty entertaining though.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 10, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You can buy porn?
> 
> That's the silliest thing I've ever heard.



As much as I'd love to post links proving this, yeah I'll elect not to get banned. 

Because that would mean the mod team and I are now in a committed relationship. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## butterschnapps (Jul 10, 2012)

Hidden Deception, Denko is actually stalking Op.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 10, 2012)

> #2ch
> How about the new teriyaki burger at McDonalds?



teriyaki burger?


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel kind of bad for that guy.

&#664;&#8255;&#664;


----------



## Murmel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> teriyaki burger?



It's Japan, they get all sorts of weird exclusives.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 10, 2012)

What in the fucking fuck did I just read....

I completely lost it here:

"Im sorry for making you worry. 
I would never consider killing or raping you, Denko, so dont worry. Is that what you thought I would do?"


DENKO, RUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jul 10, 2012)

At the end of the day, I guess there truly is nothing worse than a Psychotic, Sociopathic Japanese Virgin Male.

BUT HIS LOVE FOR DENKO WILL LAST FOR ALL ETERNITY!!!!! (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

or maybe not, either way, that fool is either locked up or dead 

edit: I think this gave me the revelation I needed to write a song about, I shall name thee "Denko </3 (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)"


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)

^Yep. My next song's working title will definitely be "Denko"


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine will be (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

Funny because (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) is my bands name



I'm like Prince yo...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool. Now (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) will be the new sso "thing" and as such I will have to hate it. I'm hipster like that.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 11, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Cool. Now (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) will be the new sso "thing" and as such I will have to hate it. I'm hipster like that.


 by "hate" you really just mean love right (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)
you must be too shy to admit your true feelings about (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 11, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Cool. Now (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) will be the new sso "thing" and as such I will have to hate it. I'm hipster like that.



Since you hate it so much and never want to talk to it again, does that mean you're dating? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

Also, new subgenre called (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`). It's played using your custom (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) running through an Axe-F(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`). The first band to get big on this forum from it will be called (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)iffery and will go on to be widely imitated by the same kiddies who jumped from deathcore to djent. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

[Help!] Sso started a new fad and I feel like I'm not a part of it! (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Fiction (Jul 11, 2012)

(Not sure how to make stalker joke) Help! [´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`]


----------



## Edika (Jul 11, 2012)

Some of the things this guy writes points to him being a troll. But as the guy that posted the thread about him said, even if he is a troll it is scary that someone could think like that. He could easily make a couple more accounts to pose as friends of Denko to make his story seem real. Most probably he was reported by several members reading the story and either got banned or the police went knocking at his door hahahahaha!

However there is some surprisingly hilarious and creepy social awkward content in there and has created a new fad in ss.org as well as a new genre (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`).


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2012)

iirc I started (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

Well, I got the idea from Xaios, so i guess that makes me the Periphery of (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

He's the Meshuggah. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)uggah.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 11, 2012)

[Help!] my emgs won't djent is this normal?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

Edika said:


> Some of the things this guy writes points to him being a troll. But as the guy that posted the thread about him said, even if he is a troll it is scary that someone could think like that. He could easily make a couple more accounts to pose as friends of Denko to make his story seem real. Most probably he was reported by several members reading the story and either got banned or the police went knocking at his door hahahahaha!
> 
> However there is some surprisingly hilarious and creepy social awkward content in there and has created a new fad in ss.org as well as a new genre (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`).



My personal opinion? Troll.
But it's not hard to troll like this at all, if you have a love for shitty slasher/creeper movies and death metal. Just base your posting on some lyrics/scenes and you're golden! 

For example:

I sat alone today looking at your picture. I took it yesterday through your bedroom window. You didn't see me because I knew you might be mad at me, and I hate it when we fight. But I needed something to remember you when I'm all alone. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 11, 2012)

ahumbleguitarist said:


> [Help!] my emgs won't djent is this normal?



you should send emg 600 e-mails in 3 days complaining about this



(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jul 11, 2012)

I was thinking about you today, my last 600 emails must have been lost, I'm so worried about you, just thinking about what could have happened to you makes me angry inside, one day you'll be mine and you know it, even if I have to kill you to do it... <3 (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

PS: DO YOU LIKE ANAL? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry, I had to

Now to wear my Girlfriends skin as a suit... (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Edika (Jul 11, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> My personal opinion? Troll.
> But it's not hard to troll like this at all, if you have a love for shitty slasher/creeper movies and death metal. Just base your posting on some lyrics/scenes and you're golden!
> 
> For example:
> ...



Maybe it is easy to write like so and one just has to think what would creep the fuck out of other people. But the effort this guy put in his thread is taking trolling a bit too far in a personal point of view. I mean would any one sacrifice all this time to convince other people he is a creepy stalker and what would his enjoyment out of this be? That he spooked out a lot of strangers? That he managed to fool or have them wondering if it is true or fake thus showing his superior intelligence?

The question is dear ss.orger (not directed to ghstofperdition but everyone) would you go as far as creating such an elaborate trollage and sacrifice much of your precious time for something you can't take credit for?


----------



## Murmel (Jul 11, 2012)

^
Yes I would. It would be hilarious.


----------



## Edika (Jul 11, 2012)

As much as I enjoyed reading that I wouldn't! And if I hadn't read it the end of the world wouldn't have come !


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

This kind of trolling sounds up my alley, but I don't think I'd invest THAT much time into it because I generally just don't like trolling... (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm curious of the actual time span


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 11, 2012)

The story had some complex subplots that I wouldn't expect from someone trolling....but who knows.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

The way it just stops and the lack of credit (book worthy in a sense if trolling) make me consider its validity. That and it happened in Japan right? Is that something people would normally do for trolling over seas?


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 11, 2012)

He jumps the shark hard at the end of this. Still, this was one very committed troll.

I lol'd hard.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 11, 2012)

Committed troll or not. To a certain degree this was engrossing. I was waiting for Denko to be ruthlessly murdered.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

This would be an interesting style of book writing actually.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 11, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I'm curious of the actual time span



The timespan's on the last part of the last page. The whole thing took between start of April 2011 to about mid May, so a month and a half.

If that's a troll, 10/10 for commitment. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

While reading it felt so much longer, but I think that has to do with the frequency of the responses and the overload of activity on the OP's part.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 12, 2012)

Towards the end it really started to seem to fall apart and sound like straight up fiction. Still hilarious yet terrifying, regardless.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 12, 2012)

flint757 said:


> The way it just stops and the lack of credit (book worthy in a sense if trolling) make me consider its validity. That and it happened in Japan right? Is that something people would normally do for trolling over seas?



I can't say I've had any experience with Japan or Japanese culture. But being a bit of a fanboy, I've read a lot about the country. 

Japan is very different from most other countries when it comes to how you act publicly, or socially. A lot of people feel that the pressure of their society is just too much to bear, so they pretty much lock themselves in. This would of course lead to them not developing their social skills. So as mentioned in the story, the OP might have played a lot of dating sims because he felt so alone since he didn't have any friends.
Perhap he played some weird stalker sims judging from his behaviour 

If there's one other thing you hear about the Japanese society other than them being super-polite, it's that is has very high peer pressure. I think this is quite interesting http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hikikomori

So yes, I definitely think this is something a shut-in from Japan could pull off.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 12, 2012)

I've linked this to about half a dozen people, and they all thought it was amazing. Troll or not, this is amazing. Especially if it's real, because then it's an honest window into someone's INSANITY.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 12, 2012)

Edika said:


> Maybe it is easy to write like so and one just has to think what would creep the fuck out of other people. But the effort this guy put in his thread is taking trolling a bit too far in a personal point of view. I mean would any one sacrifice all this time to convince other people he is a creepy stalker and what would his enjoyment out of this be? That he spooked out a lot of strangers? That he managed to fool or have them wondering if it is true or fake thus showing his superior intelligence?
> 
> The question is dear ss.orger (not directed to ghstofperdition but everyone) would you go as far as creating such an elaborate trollage and sacrifice much of your precious time for something you can't take credit for?



I dunno, I have 17k posts worth of trolling here soooo..




























(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is the most entertaining story I've read in a long time. Made up or not, but this guys deserves a medal for my 2 hour attention reading the whole thing.


----------



## Edika (Jul 12, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I dunno, I have 17k posts worth of trolling here soooo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but not to a single subject!

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## butterschnapps (Jul 12, 2012)

Free "Stress Reliever" 18+ | got-djent.comI believe that's an applicable use of "Do you like anal? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)"


----------



## idunno (Jul 12, 2012)

Well Im glad I spent an hour reading this. Im not glad that you guys are making fun of this guy. He LOVES SO HARD. I know what thats like.....


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2012)

butterschnapps said:


> Free "Stress Reliever" 18+ | got-djent.comI believe that's an applicable use of "Do you like anal? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)"



He posts here doesn't he


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't bring myself to finish this


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 12, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I can't bring myself to finish this



Neither could he apparently. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## pink freud (Jul 12, 2012)

< ' W ' >


Curse you low resolution!


----------



## peagull (Jul 14, 2012)

That was one of the most horrendously terrifyingly hilariously ridiculous things I have ever read. I'm round at a mates and he thinks I have gone bat shit crazy the way I was just wetting myself every 5 mins

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

This thread has invade SSO at the very core.  it has been violated, but it wanted it.
I mean it said no, but after all that means yes, right? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 14, 2012)

Clearly, this is the new thing. First it was djent, then thall, then GothicKingCobra52, now this.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 15, 2012)

I made you 600 Chi balls.

Did you get them? (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 16, 2012)

reminded me of this

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## guitareben (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm dying. Actually dying... Oh man there are so many amazing bits to this... oh god!!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Sep 19, 2012)

Bump, purely because (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 31, 2012)

meme


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad I got that awkward phase of trying to date girls for the first time done with during junior high. Geez...and I never took it to that extreme and ignorance.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 31, 2012)

chickenxnuggetz91 said:


> Glad I got that awkward phase of trying to date girls for the first time done with during junior high. Geez...and I never took it to that extreme and ignorance.


Virgin alert.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 31, 2012)

What a troll haha. 

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Mar 29, 2013)

I very rarely return to this thread, but I've been losing my shit at this all over again.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 29, 2013)

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 29, 2013)

I feel like this story was made just for me. 
(and holy necrobump batman! lol )


----------



## piggins411 (Mar 29, 2013)

It left such a lasting impression on us all. And probably Denko too...


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you. Thank you for necrobumping this. I might otherwise have not had the opportunity to read this amazing story. 

Thank you.



(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 4, 2013)

Only because Xaios liked one of my post and brought me back.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## guitareben (Jul 4, 2013)

Yay this thread is back!!!


----------



## Mexi (Jul 4, 2013)

can't believe I just found this thread. this dude (legit or not) puts my own awkwardness to shame. I feel much better about myself now.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeees it's returned from the grave.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 4, 2013)

Definitely reading this sometime in the coming few days. Unfortunately I can't right now, it took me quite some time my last run


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 4, 2013)

#OP 
Oh, since you guys call me creepy and scary, Im wondering if I should send an email asking if Im scary (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 
Do people send emails like that? 




So dead. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 4, 2013)

Bookmarked it so I can read it later. I skimmed through it, and good god I hope it was a troll. Real people can't be that dumb/creepy can they?

This is a necro bump that was worth making.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 4, 2013)

^ I saw this thread when it first came about, and to see it again now fills me with joy. 
And also a subtle sense of dread.

EDIT: (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Xaios (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Only because Xaios liked one of my post and brought me back.
> 
> (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)



Haha, yeah. I came in here yesterday to copy and paste the (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) so I could use it in the chatroom. I decided to re-skim the thread and experience the joy it brought again when I noticed your post calling me the (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)-shuggah. I was flattered, I figured that deserved a like at least. Didn't mean to pull you back into this world of cosmic (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)-related horrors, though.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 4, 2013)

So basically, it was me that brought this thread back to life, wasn't it?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 4, 2013)

I should bump GKC.


----------



## MFB (Jul 5, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Haha, yeah. I came in here yesterday to copy and paste the (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) so I could use it in the chatroom. I decided to re-skim the thread and experience the joy it brought again when I noticed your post calling me the (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)-shuggah. I was flattered, I figured that deserved a like at least. Didn't mean to pull you back into this world of cosmic (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)-related horrors, though.



You could also just check my signature

Edit: a fun game to play, if you want to feel slightly insane - re-read this whole thread and any time you see pig emoticon, make a pig squeal and I guarantee you'll never want to hear that noise again


----------



## vent187 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure #OP looks like this:


----------



## Discoqueen (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread ia too funny... lost my shit in line at the coffee shop! Lol


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## marshallH (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow that is honestly terrifying. I used to be socially awkward and I tried to talk to this girl like once a day for like 3 weeks and I ran out of stuff to talk about and I started seeming mosey, and then they told me to leave them alone so I decided to skate to blow off some steam and I stopped on the way to the skatepark and say down for like 10 minutes to take a break and I unknowingly sat directly in front of her house. How creepy would that be? 








Oh I almost forgot: (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 15, 2014)

^ This is the one time I'm not annoyed by a necro-bump but thankful, because this is one funny ....ing thread.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 15, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^ This is the one time I'm not annoyed by a necro-bump but thankful, because this is one funny ....ing thread.



Yeah, the threads been necrobumped before already, it can't die off!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll never get tired of seeing this thread. 

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## crg123 (Feb 15, 2014)

> #OP
> Contents:
> Dont call me or email me anymore, please.
> Im sorry, but Im really, really scared.
> ...



AND



> #OP
> Subject: This Is How I Feel
> 
> Contents:
> ...



LOL

Edit:
(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## vilk (Feb 16, 2014)

I wonder what section of 2ch it's from...


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 16, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I should bump GKC.


her ghost in the foooooooooooooooooooooooooog

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 16, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing this thread.
> 
> (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)



I thought the same thing when I saw it had returned.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 16, 2014)

(Seeing this thread return to life over and over excites me. Wat do? ) Help!


('.')


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 16, 2014)

How am I just now finding this?
Just started thread #2, and more than anything I want to know what this guy actually looks like


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 16, 2014)

There will never be a day when I am unhappy to see this thread bumped 

I actually have the first page bookmarked and come read through the thread and the story when I'm feeling down


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 16, 2014)

SWEET CHOCOLATE JESUS

Is this kid ....in' for real? 

What a winner

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 16, 2014)

I remember the last time this was necro'd... Totally worth it. (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## ilyti (Feb 17, 2014)

Is the consensus that the OP is a troll?

I hope everyone realizes this. I have personally seen the actions of an extremely dedicated troll on a (now defunct) Metallica forum, between 2003 and 2010. Swear to God, this guy kept up the same troll act for 7 years. His act was being a hiphop nu metal redneck loser who insisted he was cool despite all evidence to the contrary. He pissed me off at first not because I bought into the troll act, but because we all knew it was a troll act and yet he kept it up! That's dedication. So in a weird way, I came to respect and like him. He was part of the forum, as familiar as the wallpaper. It reminds me of the WoW nerd in that South Park episode: it's a huge waste of time and a completely misguided application of a dedicated personality, but something about it is just... admirable. 

Anyway, the only reason it stopped was because the domain of the forum expired. We never found out who it was - if it was one of the forum regulars, one of our friends... or just a troll with absolutely no life. But we all had our theories.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 17, 2014)

it's back! (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 17, 2014)

I only ever read the first page and a half. Just sat through the rest of it. I really do think the last paragraph sums up the situation nicely.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2014)

ilyti said:


> I hope everyone realizes this. I have personally seen the actions of an extremely dedicated troll on a (now defunct) Metallica forum, between 2003 and 2010. Swear to God, this guy kept up the same troll act for 7 years. His act was being a hiphop nu metal redneck loser who insisted he was cool despite all evidence to the contrary.



I once made a troll account on a forum (also now defunct) that I used to moderate. The account name was "Dr. Ian Malcolm" and I spoke in nothing but plays on Jurassic Park quotes. It only lasted for a few months, but it was glorious.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 17, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I once made a troll account on a forum (also now defunct) that I used to moderate. The account name was "Dr. Ian Malcolm" and I spoke in nothing but plays on Jurassic Park quotes. It only lasted for a few months, but it was glorious.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 17, 2014)

See, even *you* could only keep up a troll act for a few months! It's not easy bein' trollin'.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2014)

ilyti said:


> It's not easy bein' trollin'.



What you call trollin', I call the rape of the natural world!


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking at this thread again on a different (older) computer than usual, and the eyes of the pig face thing aren't recognized by the system so it shows up really creepy looking, something like this:

(´&#9633;&#969;&#9633;`)


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 17, 2014)

This and the creepy roommate Jed have to be some of the best saga's I've ever seen posted.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 17, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> This and the creepy roommate Jed have to be some of the best saga's I've ever seen posted.



I'd never read the Roommate Jed saga but I just did after you mentioned it and holy hell, that was quite the read.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 18, 2014)

I also just read about Roommate Jed and DAMN it was like Silence of the Lambs but with less roaches and lotion


----------



## crg123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Omg. I just read the Jed story. I kinda of wish they had photos so they could make it into a horror movie. It scared me with just words. I can't imagine how bad it really was.


----------



## musicaldeath (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know how the roommate or Jed for that matter didn't die of infections. That was probably the most ....ed up roommate horror story I have ever read. It's shitty (lol excuse the pun) that the OP of that story could have done something to help the guy though and didn't. At least he owned up to that.


----------



## Muzakman (Feb 20, 2014)

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 

^- - - - This...

Is not something you do for 90 days...

It's a lifestyle..

Edit: Holy shite I loled when I read 
"*#2ch* 
Denko&#8217;s sleeping right beside me. 
Her slot was too loose, so she took it up the ass. 

*#OP* 
DENKO&#8217;S NO WHORE YOU WON&#8217;T FOOL ME"


----------



## Leveebreaks (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the only forum I frequent, thank god we have dedicated people to dig up stuff like this. This thread ( and yes I read all 5 pages ) is the best thing ever.

\(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)/


----------



## MFB (Feb 21, 2014)

Leveebreaks said:


> This is the only forum I frequent, thank god we have dedicated people to dig up stuff like this. This thread ( and yes I read all 5 pages ) is the best thing ever.
> 
> \(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)/



5?

Motherfvcker, this bitch is 9 pages!


----------



## Leveebreaks (Feb 21, 2014)

MFB said:


> 5?
> 
> Motherfvcker, this bitch is 9 pages!



Haha I meant the 5 pages of brain melting horror from 2chan


----------



## MFB (Feb 21, 2014)

Leveebreaks said:


> Haha I meant the 5 pages of brain melting horror from 2chan



Wow, it's been so long since I've read this that I thought the story itself was longer than 5 as well. God DAMN they packed a lot into those pages then.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 21, 2014)

MFB said:


> Wow, it's been so long since I've read this that I thought the story itself was longer than 5 as well. God DAMN they packed a lot into those pages then.


And it's all translated from Japanese to English, that's dedication right there.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 29, 2014)

Necro because apparently this actually happened in America to a much worse degree!






The tables have turned (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 29, 2014)

(´;_;`)


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 29, 2014)

How is that even possible?


----------



## Nag (Jun 29, 2014)

some people are just crazy... too bad this isn't as epic as the super long original story, which made me laugh SO hard back when I first read it.


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 29, 2014)

Nagash said:


> some people are just crazy... too bad this isn't as epic as the super long original story, which made me laugh SO hard back when I first read it.



I guess it's on par with making 94 studio albums, amirite


----------



## Noxon (Jun 29, 2014)

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) por vida, holmes!


----------



## Black43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Holy crap guys, that story (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)
Wonder what happened to the OP? Was he arrested, did he kill himself? It seems we'll never know.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope that guy had an unlimited phone plan, the phone bill would be a nightmare.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 30, 2014)

I would get with her.







And I have.

Don't judge. I know I can't be the only one here who has been with people who are clinically crazy.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just HOW on Earth did I keep missing this for TWO f*cking years?!?!?!?!??!?!??!

I also thought of the Jed saga while I was reading this one. 

Jed was actually insane though. This guy was just (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


And one instance of (´;&#969;;`)


----------



## Shimme (Jun 30, 2014)

I f...ing love the stuff I find in OT.

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Xaios (Jun 30, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I would get with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, when you say "her," do you mean you've been with someone who suffers a similar inclination towards stalking? Or this actual, factual woman in the photo?

Also, I will never tire of this thread.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 30, 2014)

Leveebreaks said:


> Haha I meant the 5 pages of brain melting horror from 2chan


 
(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) 

^ and with that, I may have nightmares...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 30, 2014)

seriously the (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) haunts my dreams


----------



## Veldar (Jun 30, 2014)

This is a work of art


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------

